
Silicon Valley gets a taste for food - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/technology-quarterly/21645497-tech-startups-are-moving-food-business-make-sustainable-versions-meat
======
mc32
This is pretty cool. If I were the developers I'd deemphasize the
moral/ethical aspect of meat eating. That does not sell for the larger pop. On
the other hand sustainability and being able to feed a growing population is a
pretty compelling reason.

Regarding flavor, I've heard, but not tried, that green beans strung out to
dry she rehydrated can taste beefy.

I think it'll be interesting to see if lab grown protein or plant based
substitutes becomes the favorite substitute for animal protein.

~~~
tashoecraft
That will be interesting. It seems plant based substitutes are far closer to
mass production, but for many it still won't be close enough to meat.

I love hampton creeks Just Mayo as it has completely replaced real mayo for
me.

While I understand the reasoning behind using the name Soylent, I don't know
if they should have attached themselves to Soylent Green. I also wonder how
your metabolism would adjust if instead of eating lunch, you drink Soylent for
4 hours as a replacement.

------
bootload
_" make sustainable versions of meat and dairy products from plants"_

Is this a replay of making margarine to replace butter?

I can't read the article (paywall) but I question the profit motive to try and
re-invent farming using technology alone. Do we need a Microsoft of food?

------
gdubs
Our grocery store started to carry Beyond Meat. Much better than the Morning
Star equivalent. Texture is pleasant. Less mushy. Taste is versatile.

~~~
bhayden
Do you find it to actually be a plausible substitute for chicken/beef?

~~~
gdubs
For the chili I make, yes. I've also used it for tacos. And in a red sauce for
pasta. It has the right texture for those dishes.

------
shalmanese
These startups are cool but it gets really exciting when companies move beyond
slavishly copying existing flavors and textures into making whole new tastes
out of whole cloth.

I'd love to see a new fake animal mean for instance. In the entire possibility
space of meat tastes, there must surely be amazing pockets we've yet
discovered. Something as different from beef is as beef is from pork.

Or find existing animals that taste great but can't be grown on any large
scale. A cruelty-free faux gras, for example, would be amazing!

